# antler material



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Have any of you here had experience working with antler? I know it's hard stuff but what if any are the pros and cons with it? 
I'm thinking of topping a hiking stick with it or a maybe handle on a cane.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've used slices of antler as spacers on several sticks. Nice stuff. I can't really think of any cons with using it. Pros: gives the stick a nice back-woodsy feel (especially if you leave the natural texture), smoothed down it can almost pass for ivory which looks great when you want that look, a nearly epoxy-ready hole down the center.

I've never tried a full crown on a stick, but I have made a few knives with antler handles and they felt great in the hand.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you have any of the soft porous bone at your joint, get rid of what you can and fill the space with something solid like Bondo or epoxy and sawdust. The porous stuff isn't strong and will break apart with use if you leave it in.


----------

